# Triggered MP3 Player Sound Board



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty cool! Can it also be hooked up to a motion or sound detector for a trigger?


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Love it! Inexpensive and quick if you have most of the other parts/accessories. Thanks for posting.


----------

